# Hello..



## CRASHGATE3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello everybody from a wet and windy North of England.
This looks like an excellent forum and I look forward to chatting / exchanging info with you.
When the airshow season is over....God bless the internet !!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi CRASHGATE3 !!!
Welcome to the forum.Please,stay with us and enjoy.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

that's an Avro 707 in your avatar is it not Crash?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome
Happy new year to you all.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Dec 30, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that's an Avro 707 in your avatar is it not Crash?


Sorry....just saw your message
No,not the Avro 707...its Avro Vulcan B1 XA890 at Farnborough Sept 1955.
It was the 2nd production B1 with the original wing,and after much testing was scrapped in 1971.After this picture was taken the pilot,Roly Falk,barrel rolled it....honest.....I've seen the video.!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

is it? my sence of perspective must be messed up i thought the people were far in the distance and the aircraft was up close  yes i too am a BIG fan of the Vulcan (among other Avro Bombers) and yes much is made of the handeling abilities of the Vulcan as she was very manouverable and strong, much like the Lancaster, powerful too, did you know she could take off on two engines and fly on just one? that's why she had all the extra power to go balistic after take offs for a short period of time...........


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Dec 31, 2006)

Its easier to see in a bigger picture.....I will see if I can find it and post it.
Living in Lincolnshire (Bomber county) next to Scampton,Finningley Waddington and Coningsby,I have seen Vulcans and climbed all over them many times.
p.s. managed to get into the Battle of Britain Lanc a few weeks ago which was lifelong ambition......respect to all who flew them
Cheers


----------



## mkloby (Dec 31, 2006)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Sorry....just saw your message
> No,not the Avro 707...its Avro Vulcan B1 XA890 at Farnborough Sept 1955.
> It was the 2nd production B1 with the original wing,and after much testing was scrapped in 1971.After this picture was taken the pilot,Roly Falk,barrel rolled it....honest.....I've seen the video.!!



Welcome aboard. Nice! I always had a little trouble knocking out a good quality barrel roll, until my last couple aerobatic flights... it's one of the trickier aerobatic maneuvers I thought!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

> managed to get into the Battle of Britain Lanc a few weeks ago which was lifelong ambition.



jeez how'd you manage that she's gone in for her winter maintenance?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry Lanc....
Should have said few months ago....where has this year gone ??
Try to send pictures (never done this before)...resized,taken by me.
Front end and back end....I think you'll know which is which.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2007)

Look at that, two RAF bases I used to live at (RAF Finningley and RAF Coningsby). Welcome.


----------



## fat flyer (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello. I am not a pilot, and know very little about planes beside for I what I read as a history ethusiast. I know very little, but look foward to learning more from you members. I apologise in advance for my future lack of contribution and possibly many stupid questions/posts.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2007)

8)

Welcome fat flyer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2007)

it's ok, with an alliterative name like that i for one can forgive you.......


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 2, 2007)

AH !
Look at that......11Squadron badge
Brings back memories of....would you believe...Crashgate3 !!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

It's more for my dad, I'm not in the RAF nor will I ever be. My dad was in 11 Sqdn. at RAF Binbrook during the 1970s on the Lightning. I live here, in Doncaster, now because after many other postings he was sent to SAR HQ at RAF Finningley.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dont live far away from you...Scunthorpe....
Spent many hours at Finningley and Binbrook(not RAF)...with a camera !


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

The Vulcans at Finningley, and Lightnings at Binbrook. I'm sure you got some good 5 Sqdn. , 11 Sqdn. and LTF pictures at Binbrook. My dad was an aircraft electrician. 

Ah, Scunthorpe - DN15 - DN17 (I work for Royal Mail - I know, it's sad I know all Doncaster codes.  And most of the countries letter prefixes).  It's sad!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Its not sad....its part of your job! (I'm DN15 by the way..)
Books full of aircraft serial numbers......my friends think I am..!!!!


----------



## johnfgbe (Mar 10, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Its easier to see in a bigger picture.....I will see if I can find it and post it.



Hi Crashgate3. Did you ever manage to find a larger image (in terms of size) of the Vulcan picture that you use as your avatar?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi John...
This is the pic I used.I got it from Vulcans in Camera (web site)
It says photographer unknown....I just thought it was an awesome pic.
If you like Vulcans its a good pic site..
Regards..


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks to me like it was 3m from a really bad day.

Very cool pic. But either spectacular or severe pucker factor.


----------



## Jared (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice pic... Welcome to the site BTW


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome from a wet windy London8)


----------

